# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم UnlockTool  UnlockTool_2022.01.08.0 Released Update Auto, Added Models Brands, Fix Convert Global

## mohamed73

* 
UnlockTool_2022.01.08.0 Released Update Auto.* Added models LG : factory reset | frp | flashing | unlock bootloader...
- LG K40 LM-X420ZMW
- LG Q7 Prime Dual LM-Q610ZMW
- LG X500 LG-MX320L
- LG Q7 Plus LM-Q610RA
- LG Q7 LM-Q610FGN  Added models Tecno : factory reset | frp | flashing...
- Tecno Camon 18T CH6T
- Tecno Pova Neo LE6
- Tecno Pouvoir 1 LA6
- Tecno Pouvoir 2 LA7
- Tecno Pouvoir 2 Air LB6
- Tecno Pouvoir 2 Pro LA7 Pro
- Tecno Pouvoir 3 LB7
- Tecno Pouvoir 3 Air LC6 | LC6a
- Tecno Pouvoir 3 Plus LB8 | LB8a
- Tecno SA3 SA3
- Tecno SA6 SA6
- Tecno SA6S SA6S
- Tecno Spark 4 Lite BB4k
- Tecno Spark 6 KE7
- Tecno Spark 6 Air KE6 | KE6j
- Tecno Spark 7 Go KF6m
- Tecno Pop 4 Air BC1
- Tecno R8S R8S  Added model Samsung : factory reset | frp | flashing...
- Samsung Galaxy A13 5G SM-A136W | A136U  Added model Vivo : factory reset | frp | flashing...
- Vivo V23 Pro V2132  Added models Huawei : factory reset | frp | flashing...
- Huawei Y6 Pro TIT-AL00
- Huawei GR5 KILL-L21 | KILL-L23  Improve
- Improved mtk universal fix id convert oppo A35 to A15s (fix hang logo)
- Improved samsung adb disable OTA service
- Added method safe format for tab MTK Brands 
DOWNLOAD HERE
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

